# The 80s Thread



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Kindleboards is a great place, but it's always missed something. I could never put my finger on it, until it finally dawned on me. I now know what we need to crank KindleBoards up to eleven.

*An 80s thread!*

This is your place to post everything 80s -- Van Halen music videos, pictures of outrageous shoulder pads, _Back to the Future_ quotes, and the like. We might even settle that age old question: Which was the better show--_Small Wonder_ or _Harry and the Hendersons_?

So grab your Alf doll, your E.T. Atari game, and your Poison cassettes. Where we're going, we don't need roads. The 80s are back.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just rented  from Netflix.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, man, I used to LOVE Voyagers!  I even made a mock time-travel device in Cub Scouts.  I just couldn't get the red and green lights to flash, telling me when it was time to leave.

Wow.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I confess that I've never seen Voyagers, but I must have watched Explorers a hundred times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

So glad I was too young to remember most of this decade.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> So glad I was too young to remember most of this decade.


You never played with Transformer toys? You never sported a mullet? You never owned a jeans jacket? You missed all the fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Eh...I'm more of a late '60s early '70s kind of guy. Best thing about the '80s was the _eventual_ end of the "disco era". (Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for something worthwhile to replace it.  )


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Eh...I'm more of a late '60s early '70s kind of guy.


But... but... the 60s and 70s didn't have this guy:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The 80's had my favorite underrated show of all time: Square Pegs .... that wonderful Freaks and Geeks predecessor celebrating all things geeky long before we became hip


















... and I had such a crush on Johnny Slash ...

Square Pegs. Square Pegs. 
Square Pegs. Square. Pegs. 
I'd like it if they like us, but I don't think they like us.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Voyagers! I had such a crush on Jon-Erik Hexum. What a tragedy that was.

Me, I had a fem-mullet. Oy. And I loved this song. Is it wrong that I still do?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> But... but... the 60s and 70s didn't have this guy:


We just watched this the other night.. only 1 of my 4 BRATs liked it.. I'm disowning the other 3.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry it took me so long to get here.  I got lost in the labyrinth.  

Speaking of 80's nostalgia, anyone up for a dip in the Hot Tub Time Machine?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> But... but... the 60s and 70s didn't have this guy:


But they had these guys (starting in '63):


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

80s Hair metal.









(Stryper)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

And Nitro.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Forget the hair ..... are we not men? We are Devo.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I was born in '83 but Ireland was ten years behind at the time so I feel like I got the full 80s experience.  

I've gone out of my way to make my kids love 80s films like The Goonies just so I can watch them a lot.  Great thread!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Safety dance! 
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends don't dance
And if they don't dance
Well, they're no friends of mine

I love 80s music. But I didn't love it until high school because I was born in '85 and have no recollection of 80s music while I was actually in the 80s.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Stretch-Stirrup Pants!! Leg Warmers!! Oversized Tops!! and don't forget to accessorize with Fingerless Gloves and Huge Earrings!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> But... but... the 60s and 70s didn't have this guy:


Who dat I'm with NogDog. End of 60s and early 70s = my kind of era. I lived through the 80s and they were a happy time of my life, but no nostalgia regarding the culture, music, media, dress, nothing there at all. The hippie days, however, are another whole story. Yup, call me old.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG, stirrup stretch pants. NOT.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I own a Boy George t-shirt, and I still wear it sometimes!

(Actually it was a Culture Club shirt, but it was for Boy George..)


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

The Devo pic cracked me up because that is who my 16 yr old son went out as on Halloween this year-complete with homemade Devo hat & sleeveless turtleneck. The 80's are alive and well in our house!! 
Our love of all things 80's is so deep, in fact, that I bought my kids that fantastic 80's sci-fi EPIC, V: The Complete Series for Christmas. I remember watching it when it aired back in the day (I was in jr. high, I think) and I thought it was awesome (what was I THINKING?!) We watched it last year with the kids via Netflix & they LOVED IT, not because it was good or anything, but because it is so cheesy & mock-worthy! 










Nothing better than seemingly benevolent aliens that come to earth, cure cancer & then turn out to be huge lizards that want to eat all our gerbils and children.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I totally wore stirrup pants and felt awesome in them. I had to borrow a friend's leg warmers, though.

Anyone else watch 



, or 



?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I wore them too.  But OMG.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Still holds up as one of my favorites.

"I'm not arresting you anymore."


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Kindleboards is a great place, but it's always missed something. I could never put my finger on it, until it finally dawned on me. I now know what we need to crank KindleBoards up to eleven.
> 
> *An 80s thread!*
> 
> ...


In real life, Daniel and I would be best friends.

This past weekend, I not only watched _Labyrinth_, I ordered _The Explorers_, staring a baby River Phoenix, and my current ringtone is the theme to _Beverly Hills Cop_ (replacing "Eye of the Tiger.") I also started my savings account to buy my Delorean. (I found a place outside of Chicago that rebuilds them and sells them).

Also, if you guys dig 80's programming, The Hub has a lot of classics on it. I have my DVR set for _Doogie Howser, MD _and the original _Transformers _cartoon. But they also have _Wonder Years _and _Family Ties (_mmmmm Alex P. Keaton).

Nothing about the 80s isn't totally awesome.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Still holds up as one of my favorites.
> 
> "I'm not arresting you anymore."


OMG! I didn't even know what was on Bluray! I'm so there!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> In real life, Daniel and I would be best friends.
> 
> This past weekend, I not only watched _Labyrinth_, I ordered _The Explorers_, staring a baby River Phoenix, and my current ringtone is the theme to _Beverly Hills Cop_ (replacing "Eye of the Tiger.") I also started my savings account to buy my Delorean. (I found a place outside of Chicago that rebuilds them and sells them).
> 
> ...


I agree. Completely. Not only was Labyrinth awesome, but Legend (with Tom Cruise and Mia Sarah) was fantastic, as well!

But Amanda, what's up with _your_ love of the '80s? Heck, you were only, what, 5 in 1989?

(Here's the Legend movie poster for all to ogle...)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

The 80's rocked.  Goonies is the best.  And the original NES is still the best game system.  Zelda?  Tetris?  Metroid?  Oh yeah, I've got them.  The kids play on the wii... I'm on the NES playing Solomon's Key.

Vicki


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

You know, though, I think women's fashion is the one thing about the '80s I miss more than anything.  I mean, neon spandex, shoulder pads, and big hair?  Yes, please.

I swear, when the grunge movement came about in the '90s, I just about cried.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> I agree. Completely. Not only was Labyrinth awesome, but Legend (with Tom Cruise and Mia Sarah) was fantastic, as well!
> 
> But Amanda, what's up with _your_ love of the '80s? Heck, you were only, what, 5 in 1989?
> 
> (Here's the Legend movie poster for all to ogle...)


_Legend _is the BEST EVER. Best unicorns over. And Tangerine Dream soundtrack? And Tim Curry as the devil? It's too much awesomness. I have the 2 disc special edition. Because it's awesome.

Ridley Scott in the 80's was the king. _Blade Runner_ is fantastic.

I don't know what my deal is with the 80s, but I can't think of a single thing about them I don't love. I think I'm like Benjaimen Button, though, and I love pop culture backwards. When I was high school (which was from 98-2002), I was obsessed with grunge and the early 90's. And now I can't get enough of New Wave and acid wash.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> I agree. Completely. Not only was Labyrinth awesome, but Legend (with Tom Cruise and Mia Sarah) was fantastic, as well!
> 
> But Amanda, what's up with _your_ love of the '80s? Heck, you were only, what, 5 in 1989?
> 
> (Here's the Legend movie poster for all to ogle...)


I LOVE those movies. There were a lot of good SFF movies in the 80's. Ladyhawke too. I have all these "L" movies and V on DVD now.

Watching the cartoons on the Hub or Boomerang makes me cringe, though. Some were pretty good but others now look so cheesy that I can't believe we liked those...We didn't have much else then, though.

Oh, and Saturday morning cartoons and Friday Night Videos were something we lived for. MTV was also all music back then.

*shudder* shoulder pads!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Oh, I totally wore stirrup pants and felt awesome in them. I had to borrow a friend's leg warmers, though.
> 
> Anyone else watch
> 
> ...


Can you say... MATHNET!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

OK, who was the hotter Joe.... Scarlett or Lady Jaye


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I admit it, I am a true 80s chick. I had the biggest hair! ( still do it I'm not careful) I can't believe I actually went clubbing in stirrup pants, leg-warmers and _stilettoes_ !!!!! Oh, and let's not forget the lacy bows for the hair and the plastic coloured beads & bangles.

Anyone else have those stretch jeans that you had to peel on, while horizontal on the floor or bed?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> In real life, Daniel and I would be best friends.


"Real.... Life..."? What's that? Oh. I remember. We had that back in the 80s. It's what happened between rounds of Duck Hunt. (Amanda, are you old enough to remember Duck Hunt?)

We can still be KBFs (Kindleboards Best Friends). That's just as good.

Daniel (old enough to have experienced the entire 80s decade in all its glory)


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> "Real.... Life..."? What's that? Oh. I remember. We had that back in the 80s. It's what happened between rounds of Duck Hunt. (Amanda, are you old enough to remember Duck Hunt?)


Of course I remember Duck Hunt! I spent about a thousand hours trying to shoot that d*mn dog every time he laughed at me. If they had a Shoot the Dog From Duck Hunt game it would be the best ever.

Your KBF-
-Amanda


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Of course I remember Duck Hunt! I spent about a thousand hours trying to shoot that d*mn dog every time he laughed at me. If they had a Shoot the Dog From Duck Hunt game it would be the best ever.
> 
> Your KBF-
> -Amanda


_Everybody _tried to shoot the dog.










Daniel, your KBF


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> OMG! I didn't even know what was on Bluray! I'm so there!


It most certainly is. And for super cheap, too. 



Daniel Arenson said:


> _Everybody _tried to shoot the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dang dog!!!! *shakes fist* Laugh at me, will you!!!??


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a sweater dress so neon bright that my band director used to say that he needed sunglasses to look at me. LOL Always wore it with my stretch stir-up pants.

Remember the thermal shirts? Or was that 90s? The ones that could leave a hand print?

I still have my denim jacket and all the buttons that I wore on it from the 80s  Broke it out for an 80s party a few years back. Along with my fushia socks and white heels. I had to be reminded to roll my jeans up.   My roommates and I went out and bought Rave Superhold hairspray for the party. We were shocked it was still available.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*One of my favorite 80's movie!*










*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite thread  . I am a total 80's child, still am at heart  .
Since I grew up and spend my 80's in Germany, I always find it interesting the difference there are. It's sometimes difficult to explain. Music is one of them.
German's had their own wave music called "Neue Deutsche Welle" When you google that you get a lot of results of cool music.  It means New German wave. 
Can't figure out how to put a youtube in here. 

Thankfully I don't like my picture taken so there aren't to many of those around  .

There was a certain freedom to try about anything then, in movies, in music. Best action movies are from the 80's. Cheese was embraced, we lived it. 

From time to time I pull out my disc with songs from my 80's and blast away.
And nothing blasts as well as Human League's "Being Boiled"  


eta: great, I am now again stuck on youtube listening to german 80's music


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Atunah said:


> There was a certain freedom to try about anything then, in movies, in music. Best action movies are from the 80's. Cheese was embraced, we lived it.


I love 80s movies: Empire Strikes Back, Indiana Jones, Back to the Future, E.T., Goonies, Labyrinth, Willow, Neverending Story, Princess Bride, etc.  That was Hollywood magic, in my opinion; so much better than modern movies.

As for cheese: exactly. I mean, look at hair metal. It doesn't get cheesier than that.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/House-William-Katt/dp/B000069HP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1291825935&sr=8-1

The first horror movie I ever saw when I was little... and it's still one of my favorites. You wanna talk about cheese in your horror flicks? Look no further!!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, Daniel. It's brought back some great memories. I lived in Florida (mostly) during the 80s and had lots of "fun in the sun" times


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> You know, though, I think women's fashion is the one thing about the '80s I miss more than anything. I mean, neon spandex, shoulder pads, and big hair? Yes, please.
> 
> I swear, when the grunge movement came about in the '90s, I just about cried.


How about pearls with sweaters, and dress shoes and suit coats with jeans?

Although, having very fine, thin hair myself, I was really grateful for the sleeker, straighter look in hair that came with the 90's.

It may be just bias, but I still love 80's rock the best.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I pretty much listen to 80s music whenever I am in the car - love my satellite radio!!  We have a Name that Tune game that is 80s music and it's a blast.  I really like A-Ha, ABC, Styx, Poison, Giuffria, Journey, Loverboy, Night Ranger, Madonna, the Michael Jackson stuff around Thriller amd a lot of the one-hit groups with songs like Tarzan Boy, Come on Eileen, Modern-Day Delilah...
And most people know that Labyrinth is my most favorite movie of all time - we have seen it in the theater three times this year.  Princess Bride is a close second.
We watch the Back to the Future movies on a regular basis and I think Big Trouble in Little China was from the 80s.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I turned 14 in 1980 and I was settled down with my partner by the end ... The music, the movies, the TV shows, MTV, even the clothes - it all reminds me of High school and my early twenties and I love much of it.  

But I have to say I absolutely hate the architecture and and anything to do with interior design from that decade - Leather and Chrome and bright blotches of color - hideous.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I love 80s movies: Empire Strikes Back, Indiana Jones, Back to the Future, E.T., Goonies, Labyrinth, Willow, Neverending Story, Princess Bride, etc. That was Hollywood magic, in my opinion; so much better than modern movies.
> 
> As for cheese: exactly. I mean, look at hair metal. It doesn't get cheesier than that.


Oh, man, some of my favorite movies of ALL TIME came out in that decade! Let's see, off the top of my head...

The Mission
A Room With A View
Day of the Dead
Ghostbusters
Lifeforce
Dead Ringers
Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan
Fright Night
Blade Runner
The Thing
Gremlins
Lady in Red
Can't Buy Me Love
Stand By Me
A Fish Called Wanda
Blue Velvet
Night of the Comet
Dune
Better Off Dead
One Crazy Summer
Brewster's Millions
The Princess Bride

I could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Safety dance!
> We can dance if we want to
> We can leave your friends behind
> Cause your friends don't dance
> ...


Ha! Me too. I never liked it until AFTER highschool.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

harpwriter said:


> How about pearls with sweaters, and dress shoes and suit coats with jeans?


 This still sounds good to me! I never did the leggings or big hair.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I couldn't do leggings as I was so skinny I looked like a matchstick already in tight jeans. With shoulder pads and leggings I looked like a triangle on top of a matchstick  

And those awful pants that went on for another foot above the waistline with the belt. They would sit right under the boobies  

I miss the Guy-liner still. *sigh. 

Was I the only chick that had rubic cubes jewelry? Fully functioning, just an inch on a chain around my neck. 

I was the master of the cube. 1 minute and 50 seconds if I remember correctly.   With a regular sized one that is. 

Big hair was difficult for me as my hair is straighter then a ruler. I remember reading about Limahl from Kajagogo in "Bravo" a german teen magazine that he used liquid softener in his hair.   yep, you guessed it, I tried that too. And soap mixed with water rubbed all over and then blow-dry the heck out of . 
It actually worked, just a bit sticky. I didn't have money to buy hair spray. 

My hair would have been great in the 70's. Flatter than flat. Now its mid waist and still stick straight   No more perm for me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone remember this one?


I never got ALF. It came out when I was studying in Europe so it was one of the new weird things when I got back home. I completely missed this show and Charles in Charge as well - they just didn't make it onto my radar ...

As a side note, another weird new thing when I came back home to the US in '87 was the advent of the 3rd brake light on the back of cars - I thought that was some silly fad at first and hoped it would end soon ....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a huge crush on Alyssa Milano....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I 'fessed up to a crush earlier - but that was a little one. My biggest 80's celebrity crush was Morrissey ..... I was so into that arty urban man/boy look back then. (but by then I was trying really hard to be an arty, urban man/boy so it's OK)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love reading about your experiences of the 80's guys and gals! I was born in 84 and to be honest, cant really remember much lol, if you'd made a 90's thread i'm there! My older brother was mad on films like Back to the Future and Gremlins. Also, i really loved Flight of the Navigator, i still watch that when it's on tv. Things not so great about having an older brother are when he forces you to watch the godawful Childsplay films. That Chucky doll still haunts me now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1986

and now it's $7.99


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Every Breath You Take - The Police
Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
Flashdance... What A Feeling - Irene Cara
Say Say Say - Paul McCartney & Micheal Jackson
All Night Long (All Night) - Lionel Ritchie
Total Eclipse Of The Heart - Bonnie Tyler
Maniac - Micheal Sembello
Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I was born in '80, so I can't really remember much, but I will 'fess up to a huge New Kids on the Block crush.  My fav was Jordan, but Joey wasn't half bad.  For one of my birthdays, my parents gave me a t shirt of theirs and I can remember wearing it thinking I was HOT stuff.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone else record songs off the radio onto their cassette tapes? I used to get so mad when the DJ would talk through the beginning of the song, or my little would come in the room making a lot of noise.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Anyone else record songs off the radio onto their cassette tapes? I used to get so mad when the DJ would talk through the beginning of the song, or my little would come in the room making a lot of noise.


I did that. I still have all those cassette tapes too.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a spiral perm the last few years of the 80's, and I'd curl my bangs into this giant curl back up onto my head and spray the bezeus out of it. On top of seafoam-green and peach outfits with enormous shoulder pads. 

Loved Labyrinth. Still do. And The Princess Bride! Best movie ever! I once had the entire movie memorized. Every line, even the boring ones at the beginning. And the song during the credits, which doesn't rhyme very much. I totally stole the man in black for one of my first long stories ever. I think I was 15. Every time I hear "Cary Elwes", I perk up for old time's sake.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I guess the 80's were the best years of my life so far or, at least, they live in my memories as the best years.  I got a divorce in 1980, ended one relationship and then started another that lasted.  The music, the movies, the cars and the clothes were all the greatest.  Of course, the pictures of me with the long, curly hair look a bit odd now.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the Princess Bride!  How many of you went to the Rocky Horror Picture Show?  I'm kind of glad to say I only went once, lol, but there were some in my class who were there probably at least every month, knew every line, etc.  

And did I miss it, or hasn't anyone mentioned Billy Joel?


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't keep commenting on this post because I love everything. If I made a list of all my favorite 80s movies, shows, music, games, it would never end.

I think the fantasy and sci-fi were a lot better in the 80s. Now we have the graphics and all that, but I think we lost magic when we traded in animatronics for CGI. Or in the case of _Jaws 3-D,_ a cardboard shark.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I think the fantasy and sci-fi were a lot better in the 80s. Now we have the graphics and all that, but I think we lost magic when we traded in animatronics for CGI. Or in the case of _Jaws 3-D,_ a cardboard shark.


Exactly. Special effects in the 80s were a lot better -- here was that "magic of the movies" Hollywood liked to talk about. The kind you lined up at Universal Studios to catch a glimpse of. It was all _real_. When Indiana Jones was riding those carts down the mines, those were real carts; it was an actual set, not a blue screen. Yoda was a real puppet. So was E.T. Everything had texture and verisimilitude, because it actually existed as physical objects, and you can sense that. Sometimes you had to gasp and ask yourself, "Now how did they DO that?"

CGI is pretty... but with few exceptions (such as, say, Gollum) there's nothing *magical *about it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Better off Dead.  Ha ha ha ha!  I laugh just thinking about it.  "I'm sorry I blew up your mom, Ricky."  *Snicker*

I could live in the 80's forever.  Loved it.  

This thread rocks.

Vicki


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Exactly. Special effects in the 80s were a lot better -- here was that "magic of the movies" Hollywood liked to talk about. The kind you lined up at Universal Studios to catch a glimpse of. It was all _real_. When Indiana Jones was riding those carts down the mines, those were real carts; it was an actual set, not a blue screen. Yoda was a real puppet. So was E.T. Everything had texture and verisimilitude, because it actually existed as physical objects, and you can sense that. Sometimes you had to gasp and ask yourself, "Now how did they DO that?"
> 
> CGI is pretty... but with few exceptions (such as, say, Gollum) there's nothing *magical *about it.


*WORD*.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

This was it for me. My favourite song when I was seventeen.

I Promised You a Miracle


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> 1986
> 
> and now it's $7.99


Watched this two nights ago!

I loved Alf. I wanted Alf to live in our house. So sad.

The Commodore 64 was out in the 80s, right?

My parents split up in the 80s. We moved four times. My mother liked to dress me in neon bicycle shorts. *Puke* Everyone had a perm. Almost all of my favourite films were made in the 80s. This was my favourite program in the 80s. *Laughs*


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I figured it out. I was born in 1984, so the 80s shouldn't be relevant to me. BUT we were dirt poor. I didn't get a Nintendo or a Commadore until the early 90s, and we got all the old hand-me down taped off VHS tapes. (Including _Highlander_, which I loved, but in retrospect, don't understand why there can be only one, and if there can be only one, how was there ever more than one, and why is there more than one again and again?)

I was seven the first time I saw _Star Wars,_ which would be in 1991, and I thought it was the best movie ever. And on the bus the next day on the way to school, I kept talking about how awesome it was, so the kids all told me Darth Vader was Luke's father and I totally freaked out.

Also, my stepdad is only ten years older than me, and he always made me watch stuff. He'd be like, "No, this movie is a classic. You need to watch this." And that's how I watched the _Dune _when I was eleven, and then went onto to find out that nobody I was friends with had ever seen it. To this day. But he also made me watch _Heathers _and _Breakfast Club_ and _Blade Runne_r for the same reasons. So it worked out in the end.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am a product of the 80's. I was born in '71in southern California, and Jr. High/Highschool for the 80's. OMG Bright blue eyeshadow, Gag me with a spoon, 
and


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Remember this one?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Anybody remember the game DARK TOWER??! We used to play this all of the time when I was little. I remember it used to give me nightmares sometimes, because it had creepy music whenever you died, and there was a really scary skull icon for the plague.

I didn't know there was a lawsuit against it... no wonder you can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

This was _my_ game! I've never lost at this. Sadly, my friends & family refuse to play it with me anymore


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> OMG Bright blue eyeshadow


Don't forget blue mascara

My favorite game show:









I couldn't wait until I turned 18 so I could go on the show. It began my life long love affair of pop culture. And then it got cancelled when I was 17!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Of course I remember Duck Hunt! I spent about a thousand hours trying to shoot that d*mn dog every time he laughed at me. If they had a Shoot the Dog From Duck Hunt game it would be the best ever.
> 
> Your KBF-
> -Amanda


Yay, I'm not the only person who wanted to shoot that dog! I remember neon and stirrup pants and big hair.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I was born in '80, so I can't really remember much, but I will 'fess up to a huge New Kids on the Block crush. My fav was Jordan, but Joey wasn't half bad. For one of my birthdays, my parents gave me a t shirt of theirs and I can remember wearing it thinking I was HOT stuff.


I went to their concert in 3rd grade and wore that t-shirt out! My fave was Donnie.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

TWO DOLLARS!

(Better off Dead, in case you don't get it - but you're on an 80s thread...)


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Andra said:


> TWO DOLLARS!
> 
> (Better off Dead, in case you don't get it - but you're on an 80s thread...)


I want my two dollars!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I always enjoyed watching the Schoolhouse Rock stuff on Saturday mornings. Now that was educational, unlike what they have now on Saturdays.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to think that Airwolf was the coolest helicopter


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Anybody remember the game DARK TOWER??! We used to play this all of the time when I was little. I remember it used to give me nightmares sometimes, because it had creepy music whenever you died, and there was a really scary skull icon for the plague.
> 
> I didn't know there was a lawsuit against it... no wonder you can't find it anywhere!


I don't remember DARK TOWER, but remember GHOST CASTLE?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Did anyone ever collect these Garbage Pail Kids cards? My parents were appalled by them, but they came out when I was 13, around 1987, and I thought they were cool.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> Did anyone ever collect these Garbage Pail Kids cards? My parents were appalled by them, but they came out when I was 13, around 1987, and I thought they were cool.


I did! I used to even love the movie. I got psyched when I saw it super cheap on DVD, so I bought it...

...I really wished I hadn't. Not as great as I remember. I must've been easily amused when I was a little brat.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> This was _my_ game! I've never lost at this. Sadly, my friends & family refuse to play it with me anymore


I can relate. There is, interestingly enough, an 80s version of the game which I think most people here would ace.

***

The dad from ALF was caught smoking crack and paying homeless guys to be his special friends. The principal from Ferris Bueller likes to take nude pictures of underage boys, neither of which is likely to be a Trivial Pursuit question.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I did! I used to even love the movie. I got psyched when I saw it super cheap on DVD, so I bought it...
> 
> ...I really wished I hadn't. Not as great as I remember. I must've been easily amused when I was a little brat.


Oh no... I hated the Garbage Pail Kids. Don't get me wrong, I collected those stickers with the best of them, and dutifully watched the movie, but... I kinda wish I hadn't. They were just wrong.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I don't remember DARK TOWER, but remember GHOST CASTLE?


Ghost Castle looks like a reworking of


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


>


"Oh, my God! You're like totally black!"


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Ghost Castle looks like a reworking of


See? Now you're showing our age ....


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, this thread brings me joy.

I'm making a real point of educating my kids on classic 80s movies. I find a weird satisfaction is hearing them quoting 80s movies. (The latest: "I want my two dollars!" and "Do you realize the street value of this mountain?") They then get a bit smug when they know 80s stuff that their friends don't.

Proud mama.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOVE this thread! I graduated in 89, this brings back great memories..........I was so in love with Jake Ryan from Sixteen Candles.............I wanted to eat my birthday cake on top of the table with a hot senior! And then he was in Vision Quest............Lunatic Fringe by Red Rider...._see you on the other side_ 
Oh My


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolverines!! Too bad Red Dawn is being re-made


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I figured it out. I was born in 1984, so the 80s shouldn't be relevant to me. BUT we were dirt poor. I didn't get a Nintendo or a Commadore until the early 90s, and we got all the old hand-me down taped off VHS tapes. (Including _Highlander_, which I loved, but in retrospect, don't understand why there can be only one, and if there can be only one, how was there ever more than one, and why is there more than one again and again?)
> 
> I was seven the first time I saw _Star Wars,_ which would be in 1991, and I thought it was the best movie ever. And on the bus the next day on the way to school, I kept talking about how awesome it was, so the kids all told me Darth Vader was Luke's father and I totally freaked out.
> 
> Also, my stepdad is only ten years older than me, and he always made me watch stuff. He'd be like, "No, this movie is a classic. You need to watch this." And that's how I watched the _Dune _when I was eleven, and then went onto to find out that nobody I was friends with had ever seen it. To this day. But he also made me watch _Heathers _and _Breakfast Club_ and _Blade Runne_r for the same reasons. So it worked out in the end.


Your stepdad's the same age as me? That's scary...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I was born in 1980, so I don't really know anything BEFORE the 80s.  To me, the 60s and 70s are something from the history books, or something my parents would talk about.  The 80s is where my world began.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Cliff Ball said:


> I always enjoyed watching the Schoolhouse Rock stuff on Saturday mornings. Now that was educational, unlike what they have now on Saturdays.


I got the DVD of all the School House Rock stuff and show it to my little girl every year hoping this will be the year she gets it... she's four now... LOL... I've got another year or so to go...


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Probably my favorite '80s song.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

That's one of my favorite songs too.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I have so many favorites from the 80s. However our favorite is our daughter. She was born in 1980. We took her with us to see _The Empire Strikes Back_ when she was just a few weeks old. She grew up playing games on a Vic 20 and a Nintendo. Her favorite shoes were green Incredible Hulk shoes with zipper pockets on the sides. (She still remembers those shoes. Her cousin had HeMan shoes -- "By the power of Greyskull!") She watched School House Rock, Reading Rainbow, and Fraggle Rock.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this song too. Clicked to hear it once again, and a new window opened and began to play the video. Though the link said "HQ" in the title, the music felt squiggly. Only when the singer began did I realize that the video was playing a half-second ahead in this thread as well!

So, no drugs required for the psychedelic effect. Wrong decade anyway. 



robertduperre said:


> Probably my favorite '80s song.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Hands up guys who were NOT in love with Winnie Cooper... anyone?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> Hands up guys who were NOT in love with Winnie Cooper... anyone?


Raises hand ... back then, the chicks I adored were more along the lines of Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> I got the DVD of all the School House Rock stuff and show it to my little girl every year hoping this will be the year she gets it... she's four now... LOL... I've got another year or so to go...


My little guy doesn't get it yet either. He's also 4. Have you tried They Might Be Giants' "Here Come The ..." series? They currently have ABCs, 123s and Science. He loves them.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Hands up guys who were NOT in love with Winnie Cooper... anyone?


I saw very few episodes of Wonder Years, I think it was on Sunday nights or was it Wednesday nights? If it was on one of those nights, my family went to church. From what I can remember, I always thought Winnie was kind of stuck up. What's cool about Danica in real life though, she's a math genius. Who knew? lol

I had a crush on Samantha Micelli(still harbor one in general for Alyssa), and one on Evie from Out of This World.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

You know, watching all of these opening credits to all these TV shows from the '80's, makes me realize how much our TV series today suck. I can't think of a single current sitcom TV series now that makes you remember the show, except for maybe Big Bang Theory. If you played the songs to most of the TV series from the '80's, like Quantum Leap, ALF, Perfect Strangers, Growing Pains, Who's the Boss, Cheers, Family Ties, etc, you'd probably recognize it right away.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Movies too. I feel like filmmakers had true craftsmanship in the old days. Consider, say, _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_. Look how well the shots are integrated with the music. When young Indiana Jones jumps onto his horse, the orchestra gives its strings a little flair. It seems like they tried to make every shot count. I don't see that type of creativity and professional pride in most movies today. But maybe older people always feel nostalgic that way.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, when we Gen Xers gain full control of everything, we can force our 80's and early 90's stuff on everyone! 

Seriously though,_ Last Crusade_ is my favorite movie of the _Indiana Jones_ series, because it looks like they put a lot of effort into filming it. I watch a lot of 80's movies more than any current movie, like _Back to the Future_, _Goonies_, _Red Dawn_, the original _Karate Kid_, because they were interesting and had great storylines.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cliff Ball said:


> Wolverines!! Too bad Red Dawn is being re-made


Really?!
What...do we get invaded by the Russian Mob?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Really?!
> What...do we get invaded by the Russian Mob?


China and Russia... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Movies too. I feel like filmmakers had true craftsmanship in the old days. Consider, say, _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_. Look how well the shots are integrated with the music. When young Indiana Jones jumps onto his horse, the orchestra gives its strings a little flair. It seems like they tried to make every shot count. I don't see that type of creativity and professional pride in most movies today. But maybe older people always feel nostalgic that way.


You are too young to start using "Things were better back in my day ....." lines. First you have to be able to convincingly crab about these kids today with the clothes they wear and the music they listen too ....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> You are too young to start using "Things were better back in my day ....." lines. First you have to be able to convincingly crab about these kids today with the clothes they wear and the music they listen too ....


Hey when there beltline is hangin around their knees its not hard!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cliff Ball said:


> China and Russia... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/


Hah!! that should be stupidly funny

(although with our current rate of deficit spending China will own the whole country soon anyway so it would just be like a foreclosure)

..In all seriousness, the original, and the remake most likely, were made by people with no grasp of logistics. We have the largest airlift capability in the world and it still takes months to build up military forces in an area....let alone the equipment to go with it. It would take years to trickle over enough troops to do a "sudden" takeover. You would have to posit complete collapse of government and civilization on this side of the pond....or teleporters, I guess.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> You are too young to start using "Things were better back in my day ....." lines. First you have to be able to convincingly crab about these kids today with the clothes they wear and the music they listen too ....


These kids nowadays...they have NO respect for authority (of course neither do I and half the time I AM the authority - lol)... they have no sense of responsibility...

Back in my day, I got my mouth washed out with soap for saying half the words I've heard a single kid walking home from school just as they were walking by my house (as I take a smoke-break outside because I also had trouble resisting peer pressure)... and the music? no creativity, no respect for lyrical meaning, no heart, no melody and they make up for it by booming only the beat so loud that Canada can hear it....

When I watched Laverne and Shirley as a kid, I thought the writers were geniuses to have created such banal characters... now I know that half my neighbors ARE Laverne and Shirley and the other half ARE Lenny and Squiggy. (Thought I have to admit, it's more like Laverne and Shirley married into All in the Family, moved on up to the Jefferson's neighborhood, had a couple of Pippi Longstockings (without the brains or manners), and got evicted from the "good life" and stuck in Sampson and Son's neighborhood.)

How's that? Is that a better "Back in my day" rant? ROFL


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I want my two dollars!


   

My wife and I still use that line.

Also:

"Dong? Where is my automobile?"


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My 1000 posts must be in this thread 

Trying to get the youtube in here. Try to get that song out of your head. I dare you. Its been floating for a day now. 





My sister would play this song all day long, I mean all day long.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tears for Fears! "Everybody wants to rule the world."


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Members Only Jacket!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I had a huge crush on Alyssa Milano....


Cliff, who didn't? Hell, I still do.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Anybody remember the game DARK TOWER??! We used to play this all of the time when I was little. I remember it used to give me nightmares sometimes, because it had creepy music whenever you died, and there was a really scary skull icon for the plague.
> 
> I didn't know there was a lawsuit against it... no wonder you can't find it anywhere!


I saw this on TV when it came out and begged to get it for Christmas. I had a lot of fun playing it with my geeky friends.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone remember this one, from 1989?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Cliff, who didn't? Hell, I still do.


I still have a little bit of crush, but, alas, she's now married!  I had one on Maureen Flannigan from Out of this World too, but haven't seen her at all since that show went off the air. I briefly did on Drew Barrymore, but, then she turned into what she turned into for a while, and she definitely ruined any good image I had of her.

Did anyone desperately want parachute pants?? I know I did, but, I had to settle for Bugle Boy cargo pants!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone remember this one, from 1989?


Hello 2nd edition AD&D! It was love at first sight. Everyone in my group got one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Should I hang my head in *shame* I have most of the original D&D as well as much of the 2nd edition, and some 3rd? and taught my kids how to play so I would have someone to play with every time we moved.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Should I hang my head in *shame* I have most of the original D&D as well as much of the 2nd edition, and some 3rd? and taught my kids how to play so I would have someone to play with every time we moved.


I got poor and sold my original editions in the early '90's. I loved that game though and we would play and play and play like any good geek boy should.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone remember this one, from 1989?


Remember it? I was still playing it 5 years ago....


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I still have my collection of every 1st and 2nd edition book, and most of the third editions.  I haven't played in a few years though.  I kinda lost my taste for it when my buddy who DMs insisted that 4th edition was really awesome, despite it being what it is.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm likely to give a prize for anyone who remembers this show.
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Remember this one?


Who doesn't And thus began my fifteen year crush on Bono. 

Dawn

ps. Are you aware that there's a cartoon clip in the middle of this footage? lol


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'm likely to give a prize for anyone who remembers this show.
> Dawn


I know it, but I'll let someone else answer. I was glued to the TV when this premiered. It was something I was really into at the time, but we didn't see much of on TV. It only lasted a few episodes before they canceled it.

I remember reading how they'd save money building sets by using miniatures. For example, there would be a scene of people riding towards a castle on a distant hill, but the castle was just a model suspended in the foreground over their heads. It looked good enough for me at the time.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> ps. Are you aware that there's a cartoon clip in the middle of this footage? lol


I saw.... I think whoever recorded it accidentally changed the channel at one point.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I know it, but I'll let someone else answer. I was glued to the TV when this premiered. It was something I was really into at the time, but we didn't see much of on TV. It only lasted a few episodes before they canceled it.
> 
> I remember reading how they'd save money building sets by using miniatures. For example, there would be a scene of people riding towards a castle on a distant hill, but the castle was just a model suspended in the foreground over their heads. It looked good enough for me at the time.


Yep, that's the one. I didn't realize they used a model suspended in the foreground over their heads. I remember it fondly because it was one of the only "medieval/fantasy themed" shows or movies out at the time and I was drawn to that when I was twelve.

Dawn


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Is that Wizards and Warriors?! I completely forgot about it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone else watch this one?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Is that Wizards and Warriors?! I completely forgot about it!


Yes!! Yes it is.

Dawn


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone remember this one, from 1989?


My daughter just got into D&D. I bought her her first set of dice on Friday. It was a very proud moment.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> My daughter just got into D&D. I bought her her first set of dice on Friday. It was a very proud moment.


I haven't played D&D since I was a kid. Writing fantasy novels is how I play D&D now.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I haven't played D&D since I was a kid. Writing fantasy novels is how I play D&D now.


She writes fantasy stories, as does my son, who's been a D&D nerd for years, so who knows what the future holds. It makes me so happy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> She writes fantasy stories, as does my son, who's been a D&D nerd for years, so who knows what the future holds. It makes me so happy.


If I ever have kids, instead of tossing a football with them, I'll teach them how to play D&D.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> If I ever have kids, instead of tossing a football with them, I'll teach them how to play D&D.


Good man! I spent a good portion of their childhood indoctrinating them in the Star Wars (the original trilogy concluded in the 80's, to bring this post around to being almost relevant to the original topic) universe as well. Obviously, I couldn't leave the task to George Lucas.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Good man! I spent a good portion of their childhood indoctrinating them in the Star Wars (the original trilogy concluded in the 80's, to bring this post around to being almost relevant to the original topic) universe as well. Obviously, I couldn't leave the task to George Lucas.


In my house, the "revamped" Star Wars doesn't exist. Neither does the CGI E.T.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Need more input!










Heard somewhere they might re-make this too.... Wasn't that Bicentennial Man? j/k


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> Need more input!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was WALL-E!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> It was WALL-E!


It was WALL-E, wasn't it. I wasn't all that impressed with that movie, so it slipped my mind.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cliff Ball said:


>


Johnny 5 is ALIVE!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Good man! I spent a good portion of their childhood indoctrinating them in the Star Wars (the original trilogy concluded in the 80's, to bring this post around to being almost relevant to the original topic) universe as well. Obviously, I couldn't leave the task to George Lucas.


I have a tee shirt that says "Han Shot First." Because he did.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

RJ Keller said:


> My daughter just got into D&D. I bought her her first set of dice on Friday. It was a very proud moment.


A few months back I bought the "Pound of Dice" off of Amazon. I had dice envy at our last game. Now I have all the die!!! <evil laugh>

My 4 year old is fascinated by all the different shapes of dice. We can't wait to start him. He fell asleep with a D20 in his hand the other night. It was so cute.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

amanda_hocking said:


> I have a tee shirt that says "Han Shot First." Because he did.


I have that shirt too! And like others, the special editions will not be played in our house. We're working on getting the aforementioned child into Star Wars. Not working yet. He loves R2 and if R2 isn't in the scene he doesn't want to watch it. We're using Lego Star Wars to get him hooked.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, I get busy and don't check KB for a few days and this awesome thread is already 7 pages long.

I graduated HS in 1980 so the 80's were college and my 20's.



mom133d said:


> Anyone else record songs off the radio onto their cassette tapes? I used to get so mad when the DJ would talk through the beginning of the song, or my little would come in the room making a lot of noise.


We always did this. There was a station in Houston that at midnight played entire albums, uninterrupted. My college boyfriend had one where he had fallen asleep and the DJ comes on at the end and starts talking about an upcoming concert (can't remember who) and if we hadn't listened to the cassette in awhile, you'd hear that and get excited only to be crushed with disappointment every time you realized it had happened years earlier.



Lyndl said:


> This was _my_ game! I've never lost at this. Sadly, my friends & family refuse to play it with me anymore


Lyndl, you can come over and play with my husband and I. I still have that original edition of the game and we still play it.



robertduperre said:


> Probably my favorite '80s song.


I still totally love this song. I listen to the 80's channel a lot on the satellite radio and I love when this song comes on.

Anyone into aerobics? I totally rocked the leotards with shiny tights and legwarmers. I probably had a dozen different sets of aerobics clothes. If only I had kept them. I'd have Halloween covered forever.

When I started my first job teaching school I had nothing but jeans and T-shirts. I sewed an entire wardrobe, and you better believe everything had shoulder pads!

Maybe someone mentioned this and I missed it but one of my favorite movies was



I've had a crush on Matthew Broderick ever since.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

1985


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nuff said.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

What I was reading...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love 80's movies.

This will take you back:






Vicki


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


>


MMMMMMMMMM YES!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe nobody's posted these yet:







Granted Dallas started in 1978 but it ran through the entire 80's.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hehehe, my favorite 80's band.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

No one knows who they were... or... what they were doing...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I have a tee shirt that says "Han Shot First." Because he did.


QFT.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> No one knows who they were... or... what they were doing...


I love it when they get their albums with the new covers... dang it, I'm gonna have to watch this again!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

amanda_hocking said:


> I have a tee shirt that says "Han Shot First." Because he did.


Sweet!
I got my niece (who is eight months old) a Han Shot First onesie.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> 1985


You're my favorite today. I loves me Lestat de Lioncourt and I really can't say how many times I've read this book ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

even in the 80s I thought this was a dumb movie...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Regardless of what happened later in his life, he was an incredible boxer when he 1st started. I remember watching all his early fights on HBO as he consolidated all the belts.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> even in the 80s I thought this was a dumb movie...


It's dumb, but it's fun.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> You're my favorite today. I loves me Lestat de Lioncourt and I really can't say how many times I've read this book ...


::blush:: Well I wish I had noticed this earlier, now I've lost most of the hours left to be the day's "favorite" 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I love this version, it's Christmasy, and it's from the '80s!!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

The 80s :Fashion" checklist....  

Sadly, the poodle perm is the only thing I can't check off on the list. 

•Acid wash jeans (bonus points for a tapered leg with ankle zipper)
•Shoulder pads
•Poodle perms
•Neon spiral laces
•Smiley face shirts 
•Body suits 
•High top sneakers, the chunkier the better, worn with the tongue pointing at the sky
•Snoods
•Leggings – preferably with a loud print, and worn with an oversized sweater or t-shirt
•Leg warmers
•Pointy-toed stilettos, ideally in neon colours, or bright white. Wear with ankle socks for added impact
•“Frankie Says RELAX” t-shirts
•Mohair sweaters, ideally falling off one shoulder
•Scrunchies
•Jelly shoes


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> The 80s :Fashion" checklist....
> 
> Sadly, the poodle perm is the only thing I can't check off on the list.
> 
> ...


You forgot the big lenses eyeglasses. Fortunately I don't have to wear glasses.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sunglasses


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was thinking Peter Pan Boots, and this is the only photo I could find that had a pair of Peter Pan boots... and it's not a very good photo.
Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

How have we reached 8 pages without mentioning The Snorks?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> How have we reached 8 pages without mentioning The Snorks?


Never heard of them, but I was in my teens and 20's during the 80's so they probably weren't on my radar.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> How have we reached 8 pages without mentioning The Snorks?


and they're still playing on Time Warner cable on some obscure channel that I came across a month or so ago.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have this on DVD....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

2 things:

1) Dawn, I think I love you. Operation: Mindcrime is probably the best metal record ever. I miss the days when Chris DeGarmo was in the band.

2) OH MY GAWD. How can nobody have mentioned the greatest show ever?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JeffM said:


> 1) Dawn, I think I love you. Operation: Mindcrime is probably the best metal record ever. I miss the days when Chris DeGarmo was in the band.







 I listened to this album so much I wore the tape out.
Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Man. Tate had THE pipes back in the day. Time to break out the cd. =)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i loved Skid Row!!


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Getting an agent to review a contract is an excellent idea.  You can negotiate the agent down from the standard 15% because you got the contract on your own, but a good agent will help you protect your rights and get more $ for you in the long run.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Uh.. way wrong thread Margaret.

Acid Washed Jeans.

The Fall of the Berlin Wall ('89)


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Jelly shoes!!

Tight rolled jeans (rolled so tight it would leave a dent in your leg, LOL!)

Friendship pins and bracelets


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Uh.. way wrong thread Margaret.
> 
> Acid Washed Jeans.
> 
> The Fall of the Berlin Wall ('89)


Sorry! I'm easily confused after writing 10 hrs./day. Love the images tho' of the 80's. Hate to date myself but I was in Berlin the night the wall quote "came down" and I will never forget the bells and general rejoicing. Also the skinheads marching down the sidewalks in goosestep. Not everybody was happy. But back to books. Back to sunglasses and gel shoes!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember receiving one of these for Christmas in 1980.
Dawn


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I remember receiving one of these for Christmas in 1980.
> Dawn


I still have one of those! Along with the cassettes. But, I got mine in the mid 80's for Christmas.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I remember receiving one of these for Christmas in 1980.
> Dawn


Wrong decade for me. That looks like the one I bought in 1972 to record college classes! I also used it to play music in the car. It ran on batteries or plugged in to the wall.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

mom133d said:


> I just rented  from Netflix.


Wow! I actually forgot about Voyagers. It was a great show, sucks how the actor killed himself.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Eh...I'm more of a late '60s early '70s kind of guy. Best thing about the '80s was the _eventual_ end of the "disco era". (Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for something worthwhile to replace it.  )


I did not hear that...I'm still a disco duck. I guess I was one of the only people to actually like disco and still do.






Go disco!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rick Dees was a local Southern California morning DJ
So here ya go SHarlow.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I sense a 70s thread coming soon....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I was thinking Peter Pan Boots, and this is the only photo I could find that had a pair of Peter Pan boots... and it's not a very good photo.
> Dawn


 I still have my Peter Pan boots, my husband calls them my "Elf Boots" lol


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Margaret Jean said:


> Sorry! I'm easily confused after writing 10 hrs./day. Love the images tho' of the 80's. Hate to date myself but I was in Berlin the night the wall quote "came down" and I will never forget the bells and general rejoicing. Also the skinheads marching down the sidewalks in goosestep. Not everybody was happy. But back to books. Back to sunglasses and gel shoes!


My brother was there, too. It's the only thing I've really been jealous about regarding my siblings. I would have given my eyeteeth to have been a part of that.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Anybody remember the game DARK TOWER??! We used to play this all of the time when I was little. I remember it used to give me nightmares sometimes, because it had creepy music whenever you died, and there was a really scary skull icon for the plague.
> 
> I didn't know there was a lawsuit against it... no wonder you can't find it anywhere!


I loved this game and am always trying to find a copy on ebay for my brother and sister, but sadly, they're always too much much money. But here's a tip for Dark Tower fans, someone made a flash game that looks exactly like it. You can find it here.http://www.hotflashgames.com/darktower.htm


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

And we can't leave out Wierd Al


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone remember Mr. Microphone? I got this as a Christmas present as a kid.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I brought up Mr. Microphone the other day. The students wanted to borrow a microphone for an off-site party but the location didn't have a sound system they could plug into, just a stereo. I asked a co-worker a few years younger than me if anyone had a Mr. Microphone laying around. LOL


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

mom133d said:


> I brought up Mr. Microphone the other day. The students wanted to borrow a microphone for an off-site party but the location didn't have a sound system they could plug into, just a stereo. I asked a co-worker a few years younger than me if anyone had a Mr. Microphone laying around. LOL


Funny! Do you remember the commercial? "Hey good looking, I'll be back to pick you up later". So cheesy!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*Time Magazine's Person of the Year: 1980 - 1989*

1980: Ronald Reagan (1911-2004)
1981: Lech Wałęsa (b. 1943)
1982: The Computer (first non-human "abstract" chosen)
1983: Ronald Reagan (1911-2004) (2nd time) and Yuri Andropov (1914-1984)
1984: Peter Ueberroth (b. 1937)
1985: Deng Xiaoping (1904-1997) (2nd time)
1986: Corazón Aquino (b. 1933)
1987: Mikhail Sergeyevich Gorbachev (b. 1931)
1988: Endangered Earth ("Planet of the Year")
1989: Mikhail Sergeyevich Gorbachev (b. 1931) (Man of the Decade)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved this show!!

Vicki


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Rick Dees was a local Southern California morning DJ
> So here ya go SHarlow.


   

Poor guy...hey I was enjoying that... Why'd they leave?


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the 80's and the music, but unfortunately, I'm a child of the 70's. In fact I graduated  from high school in 1980.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> Wow! I actually forgot about Voyagers. It was a great show, sucks how the actor killed himself.


While technically correct, this implies suicide rather than a tragic mistake.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Emmalita said:


> Does anyone remember Mr. Microphone? I got this as a Christmas present as a kid.


Me too!! Love the Simpsons episode about Mr. Microphone 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


>


They have the episodes for this show on Amazon on demand videos... I watched the first ones a while back, and was amazed to recognize a VERY young Fran Fine (The Nanny, The Beautician and the Beast) on the first episode.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I figured it out. I was born in 1984, so the 80s shouldn't be relevant to me. BUT we were dirt poor. I didn't get a Nintendo or a Commadore until the early 90s, and we got all the old hand-me down taped off VHS tapes. (Including _Highlander_, which I loved, but in retrospect, don't understand why there can be only one, and if there can be only one, how was there ever more than one, and why is there more than one again and again?)


I got the Atari that came with Flight Simulator for Christmas one year; Atari was the Nintendo For Rejects.



amanda_hocking said:


> Also, my stepdad is only ten years older than me, and he always made me watch stuff. He'd be like, "No, this movie is a classic. You need to watch this." And that's how I watched the _Dune _when I was eleven, and then went onto to find out that nobody I was friends with had ever seen it. To this day. But he also made me watch _Heathers _and _Breakfast Club_ and _Blade Runne_r for the same reasons. So it worked out in the end.


I got Dune for Christmas this year. I may watch it Christmas Day, if I'm not writing.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> Did anyone ever collect these Garbage Pail Kids cards? My parents were appalled by them, but they came out when I was 13, around 1987, and I thought they were cool.


I made my mother bring us down to Dick's Quick Check every day to buy Garbage Pail Kids. And it was definitely before 1987, because I was living behind the old Fitchburg High School at the time they were out. In 1987, we lived in front of St. Bernard's. Too far to walk to Dick's Quick Check.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I still have a little bit of crush, but, alas, she's now married!  I had one on Maureen Flannigan from Out of this World too, but haven't seen her at all since that show went off the air. I briefly did on Drew Barrymore, but, then she turned into what she turned into for a while, and she definitely ruined any good image I had of her.
> 
> Did anyone desperately want parachute pants?? I know I did, but, I had to settle for Bugle Boy cargo pants!


<3<3<3<3<3<3 Maureen Flannigan.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw He Man earlier... but I have the whole first series on DVD. I used to bring the toys to school in Kindergarten and First Grade. Dear Lord....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Being a kid without cable, this was my only source for music videos in the 80s.
Dawn


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Being a kid without cable, this was my only source for music videos in the 80s.
> Dawn


I wanted to BE a Solid Gold dancer!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


>


I don't remember that one at all


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Degrassi is/was Canadian soap opera featuring teens. Actual teens. Not thirty year olds playing teens. They revived it several years ago with some of the original characters as parents/adults but the show was still about the kids. It tends to deal with topics that American soaps with teens would not -- openly gay teens, rape, pregnancy, VD, school shootings, and about once a year someone falls in with an internet predator.  Anyhow, that's the newer version, but on the original one of the girls had a baby who became Emma on the new series.

Helped back then to live near Canada, now it's run on cable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, I _love_ Degrassi! I watched it when I was in highschool, and I've watched the first seven seasons of the Next Generation.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ooh, I _love_ Degrassi! I watched it when I was in highschool, and I've watched the first seven seasons of the Next Generation.


Whatever it takes -- I know we can make it through.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned The Gremlins?  Since I'm not on my personal computer, I don't have access to a Gizmo pic I have, otherwise I'd post it.

Remember, don't feed them after midnight, and don't get them wet!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Big hair. (No, this is not me)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The Coreys.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Being a kid without cable, this was my only source for music videos in the 80s.
> Dawn


Not true...I remember sneaking out of bed after my parents were asleep to watch Friday Night Videos on NBC. Would have been nicer if I wasn't afraid of waking them up. LOL


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> The Coreys.


RIP, Mr Haim.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Not true...I remember sneaking out of bed after my parents were asleep to watch Friday Night Videos on NBC. Would have been nicer if I wasn't afraid of waking them up. LOL


I don't remember Friday Night Videos. 
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Rat tail (Also, not me)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Rat tail (Also, not me)


Good God, can you believe a parents actually did something like this to their kid


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> Good God, can you believe a parents actually did something like this to their kid


I can believe a parent allowed the cut requested by their child because, on the whole, he's a good kid and there are more important battles to fight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have shot the child and made another one. That's just too redneckish for me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Many kids at my school had that.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I don't remember Friday Night Videos.
> Dawn


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Night_Videos

Wow, it was on the air until 2000! But I remember watching in 87, setting my alarm for the 1:30 am show. So, really it was "Early Saturday Morning Videos"


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I remember Friday Night Videos.  I specifically remember the night that Michael Jackson's Thriller aired for the first time.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

mom133d said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Night_Videos
> 
> Wow, it was on the air until 2000! But I remember watching in 87, setting my alarm for the 1:30 am show. So, really it was "Early Saturday Morning Videos"


Oh, 1:30 am? No wonder I never noticed it. I was in bed at 10pm every night like a good girl  
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Random memories - Olivia Newton John, The Go-Gos and We Got the Beat, Joan Jett's I Love Rock and Roll, Family Ties, leg warmers, and (since I was in grade school) these really cool barrettes that girls used to wear with long ribbons woven through them and hanging down the back! I wish I could find those now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would just like to say, for the record, that we didn't know any better when it came to rat tails. At the time, like shoulder pads for everything, we thought they were cool.

Along with my buzzed hair, I had a nice little braided rat tail that hung to my mid back. My mother HATED it so when I finally cut if off as a college freshman, I mailed it to her (


Spoiler



just to be a smartass


). When we were going through her things a decade later, I am happy to report she had the good taste not to stick it in her cedar chest with my baby stuff and all that.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

stacyjuba said:


> Random memories - Olivia Newton John, The Go-Gos and We Got the Beat, Joan Jett's I Love Rock and Roll, Family Ties, leg warmers, and (since I was in grade school) these really cool barrettes that girls used to wear with long ribbons woven through them and hanging down the back! I wish I could find those now.


Didn't we make the barrettes? I *think* we did and I *think* I saw a kit at Michael's Crafts Store when I was last there. I'm planning on hitting the craft store for their leftover holiday decoration/craft supplies next week and I'll check again. And I'll google it. 

http://www.wrights.com/wrights/class/kidscrafts/braidbarrett/braidbarrett.htm


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

That's it, those are the barrettes! I have a Michael's near me. Will have to check for the little girls in my life. I guess someone must have made them for me when I was little. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone used to make these?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

One crazed picture of Sting coming right up...


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you guys seen the "Take Me Home Tonight" trailer? It looks like it's trying to channel the John Hughs madcap 80's vibe. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNFME2Kj8PA


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone used to make these?


Sadly, I have no idea how to make them. Do you?

Dawn


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.friendship-bracelets.net/
There's a whole site devoted to making them.  We could make kindleboard ones.  After alot of practice....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

mom133d said:


> http://www.friendship-bracelets.net/
> There's a whole site devoted to making them.  We could make kindleboard ones.  After alot of practice....


Outstanding! Now we'll all be able to make and exchange them with our friends  In the meantime please take a friendship pin~


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Moon boots


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Moon boots


I had some during the winter for a couple years when I was a kid. I remember how hot they made your feet even when it was below freezing outside.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I had some during the winter for a couple years when I was a kid. I remember how hot they made your feet even when it was below freezing outside.


Yeah and they were springy.

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*Then*










*Now*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

8 Awesome Fads of the 1980s
In the 1980s, the hair was big, the clothes were big (nice shoulder pads), the music was big, and the political climate was grandiose, too (Reaganomics, "Star Wars"). With the introduction of the cellular phone and cable television, this decade triggered much of the tech boom that would really get cooking in subsequent decades. With the ever-increasing range and scope of the media, music- and electronics-based fads got bigger and faster in the '80s. Here are a few fads that took the country by storm and helped define the generation that just wanted its MTV. 

1. "Valspeak"
Did you, like, realize that in the '80s, like, everyone totally got pulled into this thing called Valspeak? Seriously! The old way of talking with, like, specificity and declarative statements was, like, super lame-o! Like, whatever! So, like, the San Fernando Valley in California was, like, the place where it started. But soon it was a nationwide, like, trend. Can you even stand it? And it's totally still, like, a thing? You know, like, a totally awesome way of speaking. And, like, you thought Valley Girls were a passing fad. Whatever! 

2. The Walkman
Though the technology looks ancient to us today, we wouldn't have the beloved iPod if it wasn't for the Walkman. In 1979, Sony introduced their first portable music player in Japan. By 1980, America had jumped on the bandwagon, and there were dozens of portable cassette players on the market. They were heavy, didn't deliver great sound quality, and initially cost upwards of $150, but it didn't matter -- they were delivering tunes to the masses, one tape at a time. 

3. Atari 
The name of the gaming system that started them all loosely translates from Japanese to mean "prepare to be attacked." Thus, it's fitting that the first video games were simple UFO shooting games or games such as Frogger, which required players to move a frog across a busy road without getting squished. Atari, Inc., was formed in 1972, and five years later one of the most successful gaming consoles of all time -- the Atari 2600 -- was released. Millions of consumers bought the devices and spent hours (and days) glued to the TV set, playing Q*Bert, Pac-Man, and Space Invaders. The Atari company consolidated a few years ago but still has a hand in shaping today's much more advanced gaming world.

4. Break Dancing 
When DJ Kool Herc took the dance break sections off vinyl records and remixed them into one another to create a longer, funkier song, break dancing was born. These extended breaks gave NYC street dancers all the time in the world to showcase their gravity-defying moves, including the pop and lock, the windmill, the freeze, the moonwalk, the worm, and the closing "suicide." It's believed that the first break-dancing trend occurred among rival gang members who used the dance style to settle disputes. As the media attention grew for this competitive, visually exhilarating dance style, so did its popularity. The fashion, the music, and the dance moves themselves became hallmarks of '80s youth culture.

5. Parachute Pants 
If you're thinking about break dancing, you'd be wise to consider your outfit -- not only do you need to look "fresh" and "fly," you need to be able to slide, slip, and spin on a dance floor and regular pants just won't do. Baggy in the thigh and narrow at the ankle, parachute pants increased mobility for dancers who needed more flexible clothing. The pants were often made of synthetic materials (you can backspin way better in a poly-blend than you can in cotton) and usually came in bright colors. As break dancing became cooler, the clothes of these street dancers became the "in" fashion trend and even kids in the suburbs were donning parachute pants. 

6. Swatch Watches 
In 1983, the Swatch Group, Ltd., of Switzerland had an idea. They thought that watches could be less of a financial investment for the stuffy and time-conscious and more of a disposable, funky accessory. Their idea was a big hit. Swatch watches came in hundreds of different colors and styles, and some were even scented! Many people chose to wear several styles at once, loading up two, three, even six Swatches on their wrists at the same time. If you wanted to know what time it was in the 1980s, you probably got your information from a Swatch watch. Swatch Group is still the largest watch company in the world, although it is hard to find someone using a Swatch as a ponytail holder these days. 

7. Hair Bands 
The heavy-metal music of the 1980s was typified by a heavy, guitar-and-drums-centered sound with highly amplified distortion, fairly raunchy lyrics (for the time), and plenty of dramatic builds. The heavy-metal lifestyle was typified by beer, girls, leather, and really big hair. As the music got louder and bolder from groups like Warrant, Motley Crue, and Poison, the hair got bigger and fluffier -- and we're not just talking about the girls. These "hair bands" were so named because of the impossible-to-ignore hair swung around by the guitar-playing men onstage. 

8. Preppies 
While some kids were break-dancing, and others were coiffing their hair sky-high with hair spray and mousse, preppies were busy wearing chinos and loafers, talking about sailboat races, and working with their financial advisors. Preppie was a word used to describe the clean-cut teens, twenty- and thirtysomethings of the '80s who could usually be spotted wearing pink and playing tennis. With the release of the tongue-in-cheek (but frighteningly accurate) Official Preppy Handbook in 1980, it was easy to spot a preppie -- or a preppie wannabe -- anywhere. 

(from an article from How Stuff Works)


----------



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

Too Shy, by Kajagoogoo. Says it all.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Greatest American Hero.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife is going to the NKOTB (New Kids on the Block) concert this summer... even when they were on TV in that awards show a month or two back, she was acting like a teenager again... was funny seeing a 30 something woman act like that.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Greatest American Hero.


I use to love that show. They have it on Hulu and Netflicks on demand. Seems a bunch of it is on youtube now as well.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> I use to love that show. They have it on Hulu and Netflicks on demand. Seems a bunch of it is on youtube now as well.


That was great, Sharlow! I used to love 'the little green guys'. Along the vein of that other thread about "how old are you", I have a 45 of "Believe It Or Not"


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Remember the unfortunate coincidence of the main character sharing the same last name as the guy who shot Reagan?

From Wiki:

_The main character's name was originally Ralph Hinkley, but after the assassination attempt of Ronald Reagan by John Hinckley, Jr. on March 30, 1981 (only 12 days after the pilot episode aired), the character's last name was changed to "Hanley" for the Season 1 episode "Reseda Rose". For the rest of the 1st season, he was either "Ralph" or "Mister H" (a style of nickname popularized by Fonzie's calling the Cunningham parents "Mr. and Mrs. C" on the contemporary series Happy Days). During the episode aired the night of the assassination attempt, the sound of a jet airplane was used to dub over the last name being spoken, and in subsequent episodes there was overdubbing of his students calling him "Mr. H" instead of "Mr. Hinkley." In the episode where Ralph is given a promotion and his own office space, we see the name "Ralph Hanley" on the door plaque. At the start of the 2nd season the name had changed back to Hinkley._


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Pinstripe jeans~










2 color jeans~










Green lipstick that turned pinkish~


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*Happy Pants*









*Stirrup Pants*










*Big Hair*










I hate to admit it, but my hair looked like this in the 80s, without a perm. I'm guilty of all the above.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I am guilty of all of the above as well! Love this thread. =)

Pssst....if you look at my avatar you will see I still wear my hair with the 80's poof. (my kids hate it) I've tried the flat look and I...JUST...CAN'T...DO...IT!!!!!

Do you remember having to constantly pull up those stir-up pants each time you stood up hahaha Great times!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Remember the unfortunate coincidence of the main character sharing the same last name as the guy who shot Reagan?
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> _The main character's name was originally Ralph Hinkley, but after the assassination attempt of Ronald Reagan by John Hinckley, Jr. on March 30, 1981 (only 12 days after the pilot episode aired), the character's last name was changed to "Hanley" for the Season 1 episode "Reseda Rose". For the rest of the 1st season, he was either "Ralph" or "Mister H" (a style of nickname popularized by Fonzie's calling the Cunningham parents "Mr. and Mrs. C" on the contemporary series Happy Days). During the episode aired the night of the assassination attempt, the sound of a jet airplane was used to dub over the last name being spoken, and in subsequent episodes there was overdubbing of his students calling him "Mr. H" instead of "Mr. Hinkley." In the episode where Ralph is given a promotion and his own office space, we see the name "Ralph Hanley" on the door plaque. At the start of the 2nd season the name had changed back to Hinkley._


Yeah I remember that. Seemed like the show kind of lost it's way after that as well.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh and how about the jeans that stayed tight all the way to the ankle? Not only did you have to lie down to zipper them, but you had to wiggle your foot to get in and out of them. (unless of course they had ankle zippers!) I don't miss those one bit!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

908tracy said:
 

> Do you remember having to constantly pull up those stir-up pants each time you stood up hahaha Great times!


lol Tracy, I certainly remember those saggy knees. Stirrups, leg-warmers and stilettos were standard attire for me when clubbing. Fortunately, the surviving photos do not feature the stirrups.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> lol Tracy, I certainly remember those saggy knees. Stirrups, leg-warmers and stilettos were standard attire for me when clubbing. Fortunately, the surviving photos do not feature the stirrups.


LOL Lyndll...sadly, I am sure I could find some pics of my 80's attire! But would I dare post them?.....no!

Ok, I have to give honorable mention to the BEST horror flicks of the decade....Friday the 13th. I can't believe no one has mentioned this. They are my all time favorite, even if watching them now shows just how cheesy they could be. LOL! Oh, and this series started in 1980 and was filmed about 30-40 minutes away from where I live. (another plus in my book)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I remembered that about "Mr. H.", Michelle.  I had a wee bit of a crush on Michael Pare.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Oh and how about the jeans that stayed tight all the way to the ankle? Not only did you have to lie down to zipper them, but you had to wiggle your foot to get in and out of them. (unless of course they had ankle zippers!) I don't miss those one bit!


I had a friend who used to sew herself into her jeans. She'd rip out the seam from the knee down and then sew them back on when she got dressed for school.

Dawn


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I had a friend who used to sew herself into her jeans. She'd rip out the seam from the knee down and then sew them back on when she got dressed for school.
> 
> Dawn


^^^^LOL! Oh my gosh, that's some dedication right there.^^^^


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Anyone used to make these?


BLAST FROM THE PAST!!! LOL!!!

When we were moving 2 years ago, I came across a stash of these from my own 'dark ages'. Used to make them when cutting school to hang out in Sheeps Meadow in central park. Now, I couldn't get one started if my life depended on it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone remember this? The Pacman cartoon? I'd completely forgotten about it, but today my son and I were playing Pacman and it all came back.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just going to come right out and say it.  I was a WHAM! fan.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I'm just going to come right out and say it. I was a WHAM! fan.


So YOU'RE the one!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> So YOU'RE the one!


No, no, me Wham fan too! :-D George Michael -- so dreamy, once upon a time.

I was just watching the "Blue" video on youtue the other day. Ahhhhhh....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Come on...you know you catch yourself doing it. Why even right now it's starting in the back of your head.....

"*Wake me up before you go go. Don't leave me hanging on like a yo yo*."


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I came across an article on Andrew Ridgeley recently too (anyone who goes "who?" can stop reading this post...) -- amazingly enough he seems to be leading a quiet, normal life these days: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-441592/Loser-laugh.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Life is full of such irony.  I always considered him the 'fluff'.  He just sort of stood around and clapped his hands, but yes, I've read similar things and he's the level-headed one.

And, "Blue"!  Wow, that's remote.  Thank God for youtube.  I have my Wham In China video tape...but nothing to put it in


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

CathyQuinn said:


> No, no, me Wham fan too! :-D George Michael -- so dreamy, once upon a time.
> 
> I was just watching the "Blue" video on youtue the other day. Ahhhhhh....


Me three!

I really shouldn't say this but since it doesn't happen that often... if I have to provide a secret question to answer, sometimes I make it "Who is the other guy in Wham?"


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Not to get sidetracked from the wonderful topic of Wham! -- I'm a librarian, love your avatar pic! 



mom133d said:


> Me three!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

On the WHAM topic....My girls got Just Dance 2 (wii) for Christmas and that's one of the songs! (Wake me up before ya go go) Of course they just gave me the look when I shreiked then started singing it word for word. hahaha


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Alright ladies, we're all going over to Tracy's house and we're going to sing and make fools of ourselves and have a blast!  

Since we're in a confessional here....do you remember a show called "Puttin on the Hits"?  My friend and I tried out doing Wham Rap.  At the time I had long blond hair and I cut it all off.  I was George.  We didn't win.  hahahaha HOW EMBARASSING!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Alright ladies, we're all going over to Tracy's house and we're going to sing and make fools of ourselves and have a blast!
> 
> Since we're in a confessional here....do you remember a show called "Puttin on the Hits"? My friend and I tried out doing Wham Rap. At the time I had long blond hair and I cut it all off. I was George. We didn't win. hahahaha HOW EMBARASSING!


^^^Woo Hoo! Come on over ladies!!!! OMG yes I do remember Puttin' on the Hits, and poor you mamiller, cut off your long hair and didn't win? =( ^^^


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Wake me up before you go go to Tracy's    I wanna dance too!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Jitterbug!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sadly ladies, up until about 6 months ago, I could have supplied us all with leg warmers to dance in as well.    Oh yes, I just tucked those suckers away and got a chuckle everytime I saw them. Figures though, as soon as I get rid of them, they come back in style! Oh well...although I wouldn't sport them again at this age, I would have happily passed them onto my two teenage daughters.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

CathyQuinn said:


> Jitterbug!


hahahaha...I love it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Alright ladies, we're all going over to Tracy's house and we're going to sing and make fools of ourselves and have a blast!
> 
> Since we're in a confessional here....do you remember a show called "Puttin on the Hits"? My friend and I tried out doing Wham Rap. At the time I had long blond hair and I cut it all off. I was George. We didn't win. hahahaha HOW EMBARASSING!


Did you say you were George? I thought you said blond hair?


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

CathyQuinn said:


> No, no, me Wham fan too! :-D George Michael -- so dreamy, once upon a time.
> 
> I was just watching the "Blue" video on youtue the other day. Ahhhhhh....


I liked George. He had a lot of good music in my opinion.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

How about some Bon Jovi? Got to love their hair.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Sadly ladies, up until about 6 months ago, I could have supplied us all with leg warmers to dance in as well.  Oh yes, I just tucked those suckers away and got a chuckle everytime I saw them. Figures though, as soon as I get rid of them, they come back in style! Oh well...although I wouldn't sport them again at this age, I would have happily passed them onto my two teenage daughters.


My 13 year old just asked me to make her some leg warmers! I can't believe they are actually back in style, but we picked out yarn today & after the afghan & the poncho I am working on are done, I shall crochet her some fantastic green leg warmers. She said it was always her dream to have some ...of course she is kind of stuck in the 80's anyway, so it should not surprise me one bit.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm surprised there isn't more talk about John Hughes movies. Of course, it's late so I may have missed a post or even an entire page.

Anyway, Ferris Bueller's Day Off (my avatar is a reference to the movie), The Breakfast Club, Pretty in Pink, Sixteen Candles, Some Kind of Wonderful...all essential 80s teens movies. Then there was She's Having a Baby, which was a great transitional movie about our generation coming into adulthood. Just great stuff.

Other favorites, though not Hughes movies, were Say Anything and St. Elmo's Fire.

If you're interested in the defining movies of that era, check out this book: http://www.amazon.com/You-Couldnt-Ignore-Tried-ebook/dp/B0036S4CB6

I was born in 1971, so all of my formative teen years were in the 80s. I still love the movies and music of that era (more the "new wave" stuff, not the straight-up rock) and I wouldn't trade those years for anything.

By the way, if you want to read a really cool post that was written by a blogger after the death of John Hughes in 2009, go here: http://wellknowwhenwegetthere.blogspot.com/2009/08/sincerely-john-hughes.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah, the 80s...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice hair, Daniel.

I thought of another remote 80's reference.  The Last Dragon, and El DeBarge doing "Rythm of the Night".  The end gets stuck in my head. Laaaaa la laaa la


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread needs a good old bump.

Remember Willow?


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

When I think of 80s music, I think more along the lines of stuff like this....


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

FYI, 80s fans, The Cars just released a new CD.

http://thecars.org/

And just in case you're wondering if they still sound like an 80s band, check this out:


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Heathers (apparently with a different title originally)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

For the amount I've posted on this thread about the 80s one would think I loved it, actually I'm more of a 90s fan myself.  Being a teen in the 80s I guess I'm just scarred.

Dawn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I cannot think something really big in 80s from the top of my head. I may come back when I recall. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

One of my favorites.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Heathers (apparently with a different title originally)


Greetings and Salutations. I had no idea it had a different title. That's one of my favorite movies.

Funny, Slater seems to be playing J.D. again in Breaking In, just not as homicidal.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Daniel, Thanks for bumping it with Willow! I recently showed it to my kids, and they watched it over and over again. 

My son was taken with the fighting, my middle girls thought the flirting was hysterical: "I dwell in darkness without you and it went AWAY?!" and my youngest thought the baby was just so cute. Talk about a crowd pleaser.

And LADYHAWKE! Man, that brings back memories. It's on my list of 80s shows my kids still need to see.

(I DO have a list. And they thank me whenever they hear an 80s reference that THEY get but their friends don't. I'm a great mom like that. )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

How about disc film?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Victorine said:


>


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Rat tail (Also, not me)


I had one of those,  . My foster mother braided it and put cool neon pink elastic bands and beads on it!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, I went through this entire thread and didn't see one mention of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles! Did I miss it?!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Greetings and Salutations. I had no idea it had a different title. That's one of my favorite movies.
> 
> Funny, Slater seems to be playing J.D. again in Breaking In, just not as homicidal.


I know it! Actually, I think it's probably a good role for him. He's good in that part and he hasn't had a lot of success with anything in years. Not that I am/or was a Christian Slater fan 

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


>


Ah Ladyhawke, good choice.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Blade Runner before the many many director's cuts


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Graduated from high school in 1988.  Junior year, I declared every Tuesday Madonna day and dressed up like the material girl with the black rubber bracelets, sunglasses, lacy shirts etc. 

I was the only one who participated in Madonna day, mind you.

And here's a question for everyone in my life back then--why did no one tell me how big my hair really was!  I thought it looked great at the time....looking back, I might have had birds nesting in it and not known it!

I loved the 80's.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Tompkins said:


> FYI, 80s fans, The Cars just released a new CD.
> 
> http://thecars.org/
> 
> And just in case you're wondering if they still sound like an 80s band, check this out:


I love that they don't show their faces
Its like saying "If you saw how old we are it would spoil the effect"


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The invention of~


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

This is the coolest thread!

I LOVE the 80s.  


Hair bands.  Atari.  ALF.  Madonna!

I remember my cousins, whose parents were rich, had a Commodore 64.  I was soooooo jealous.


About 5 years or so ago, my ex-husband (when we were still married) was surprised and delighted that we'd actually saved our old Atari.  So for a few weeks, we hooked it up and played games on it.  It was so cool!  Brought back memories.

Cheers,
E.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> Did anyone ever collect these Garbage Pail Kids cards? My parents were appalled by them, but they came out when I was 13, around 1987, and I thought they were cool.


I collected these. Also the neon plastic braclets, and shoes. Just got me a few packs of the new garbage pail kids cards for nostalgal. Also Love the 80's character glasses you used to get from the fast food joints and welches grape jelly.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> I still have a little bit of crush, but, alas, she's now married!  I had one on Maureen Flannigan from Out of this World too, but haven't seen her at all since that show went off the air. I briefly did on Drew Barrymore, but, then she turned into what she turned into for a while, and she definitely ruined any good image I had of her.
> 
> Did anyone desperately want parachute pants?? I know I did, but, I had to settle for Bugle Boy cargo pants!


Ok cliff reading your posts is like looking at my childhood. I didn't have to want them, I had them in every color.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

what about:


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm loving the memories on this thread. How about ...

T-top Trans Ams
Rick Springfield
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts 
And ...
Roller skating!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

I love this clip. It's the great writer/director John Hughes (RIP) talking about the museum scene in Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Remember this one?


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

The Boss! - loved Springsteen when he was 'Born in the USA'


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Remember this one?


Dark Crystal?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This song popped into my head today and I knew it was destined for this thread~

Dawn


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> So glad I was too young to remember most of this decade.


I was there, and it wasn't all that great. 


I graduated high school in 1986, so I supposed I'm an '80s guy. I always thought most of it sucked. The movie Better Off Dead was good, though!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cavity Creeps. I died laughing when "Family Guy" had a clip of this.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow... just read thru this entire thread. "Awesome!" I suppose would be the best word. I was thinking the whole time about things that were missing...

I remember a time (in the 80's) when Van Halen was awesome too.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

And this totally ruled...


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

And my first ever exposure to U2 on MTV... I totally freaked. Bono invented the Mullet then and there.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> And my first ever exposure to U2 on MTV... I totally freaked. Bono invented the Mullet then and there.


I still have that video. It's beat to heck now...

Dawn


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I still have that video. It's beat to heck now...
> 
> Dawn


I didn't realize this until I just googled it for this post, but that entire show is on YouTube in really high quality video. awesome.

@Dawn. Very cool book covers btw.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I love 80's U2.  Haven't been able to listen to them since the 90s, though.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I didn't realize this until I just googled it for this post, but that entire show is on YouTube in really high quality video. awesome.
> 
> @Dawn. Very cool book covers btw.


Are they? I'll have to go look.

Thank you 

Dawn


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I love 80's U2. Haven't been able to listen to them since the 90s, though.


I don't know about that, Daniel. "All you can't leave behind" is a great, great record, imho. Seems to me that after the 80's they've put out 1 truly great album per decade (whereas most good bands put out zero truly great records in a career). Achtung Baby in the 90's and that one in the 2000's. Beautiful Day, Elevation, Walk On, In a Little While, Wild Honey...?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember my friend telling me about this new little movies she'd seen made just for songs.  Music videos.  Hilarious.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


>


Oh lord, I'd nearly forgotten about those movies... Thanks Daniel. 

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Oh lord, I'd nearly forgotten about those movies... Thanks Daniel.
> 
> Dawn


Nobody said the 80s were perfect.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Nobody said the 80s were perfect.


Hey Daniel 

Dawn


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Speaking of the '80s, I'm having a 25th high school reunion in October. A bunch of the girls are trying to get guys to wear parachute pants. 

As long as they bring big hair, some guys might!


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Early B-52s! 




(edited to make proper you tube links if anyone's reading old posts on this thread)


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

As long as we are remember Henson productions from the Olden Days, you remind me of the babe...


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, the 80s. I'd just started working...so no big hair for me. LOL
Remember "The Cars"? I still have a few CDs...

It is a constant source of amusement that each decade thinks it's the coolest thing around, but when you look back, it all looks so niave and frankly, nutty. Esp. the big hair. ROFL


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

'ello.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Kali.Amanda said:


> As long as we are remember Henson productions from the Olden Days, you remind me of the babe...


You have pretty scary avatar. Anyhow 80s were good old days. 21st century is a bad start with 911. Let us pray for world peace and US come back.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> 'ello.
> 
> {Labyrinth worm}


Daniel, did you see the Amanda Palmer parody of this? Neil Gaiman makes an appearance. It's not 80s, it's an homage!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> You have pretty scary avatar.


Scary? So, am I the only one whose tongue is a little demon trying to escape? Sorry. It's a harmless if slightly saucy demon...


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

The 1980s was the last time Willow meant this:


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jordache and Chic jeans. Shirts tied into knots on the side. Tube tops. Roach clips with feathers and beads. Roll on lip gloss with the different flavors. Ghetto blasters (boomboxes). Over size sweaters with a belt. That's all I can remember that I haven't seen mentioned.


----------



## Allie Beck (Jun 22, 2011)

I really like Kali.Amanda's avatar.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

One word: Bueller.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Did anyone say "Stand by Me"?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Ha! So funny I should see this thread. I've actually started to instill a healthy love of the 80's in my kids by demanding we watch Jem. It's funny how a kids cartoon can capture a decade into a nice 30 min program.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> Wow, the 80s. I'd just started working...so no big hair for me. LOL
> Remember "The Cars"? I still have a few CDs...
> 
> It is a constant source of amusement that each decade thinks it's the coolest thing around, but when you look back, it all looks so niave and frankly, nutty. Esp. the big hair. ROFL


OMG, Amy, my hubby would _love _ you! 

Did you know The Cars came out with a new album this year - Move Like This. It's getting good reviews, even from Rolling Stone (who always dissed Cars' albums in the past).

Here's a video of Sad Song, their first hit from the album:


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

All those great bands - The Cars, The Police, The Go-Gos - it was all so much FUN! (Esp. as a 20-something and newly married, like me. )

Speaking of The Go-Gos, they're doing a tour right now, celebrating the 30th anniversary of their first album, Beauty and the Beat. Hubby and I went, and it was a blast - even got to meet Belinda and the rest of the crew before the concert. (They're all nice, and probably would have hung out with us for a while, except for the darned concert and the other people who paid to see them.)

Here is where we saw them (btw, Jane has gone blonde, lol):


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Bit more nostalgia...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

The 80's is my favorite era. Wham and Boy George, outrageous fashion and hair, men with make-up, tie-dye jeans, pac-man and the rubik's cube. Good times.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I liked A-ha.  I remember watching the American Music Awards, thinking there was no way they were going to hit the falsetto in Take On Me.  And they did! (Yeah, they actually sang live back then)   I think I remember reading afterwards that even the band was surprised they hit it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The 80's were my favorite decade of the last century! Before that I was fond of the 1850's! Ha. Who could help liking this one?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I liked A-ha. I remember watching the American Music Awards, thinking there was no way they were going to hit the falsetto in Take On Me. And they did! (Yeah, they actually sang live back then)  I think I remember reading afterwards that even the band was surprised they hit it.


WOW! When I saw the title of this thread I immediately had "Take meeeeee oooonnnn..." in my head!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WOW! When I saw the title of this thread I immediately had "Take meeeeee oooonnnn..." in my head!!!


I thought that was "Take me hoooooooome!" all these years!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Back in the days when Bono had a mullet.

Dawn


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I miss the He-Man cartoons. Oh wait, I can watch them on the Qubo channel again. . . 

I miss Fraggle Rock too!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't read through this entire thread, so someone may have posted it, but I stumbled across this on Youtube, and it made me think of this thread!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Scott! Somebody bought the time machine!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to love that song. It was in rotation on my Sanyo walkman 24/7 (taped off the radio)!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I loved Duran Duran and Spandau Ballet (still do).


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

One of my favourite groups of the 80's The Housemartins, this track form 1986.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone remember Dancing on Air? It was an eighties dance show where they put a bunch of young people together in a bland studio, played recorded music and filmed them dancing. Sometimes bands lip synched. It was like Soul Train for white kids with big hair. Not to be confused with the Solid Gold Dancers and that Don Kirschner rock concert show that played really late at night. I can't find clips on you tube.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

Is this it MaryAnne?

http://www.myphl17.com/shows/dancin-on-air/


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Ah yes, that is it, thank you! The shows must be copyrighted, I can't find them on youtube. Funny that people dancing to music in a generic bland room would be copyrighted, but hey, I respect that. I didn't know Channel 17 still existed.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Good to see this thread is still alive. It's been a while since I've been here.

Just before Christmas, I had to decide whether I wanted an iPod or the Sony 16gb digital Walkman. I chose the Walkman simply because the only music on it will be '80s music (almost 500 songs) and the word "Walkman" has the ring of '80s nostalgia. (By the way, I'm really impressed with the device. And, no, I am not getting paid to say that here!)


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

One of my favorites. Her voice is amazing here, in my opinion. But then, I think it always is.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Victoria J said:


> I used to love that song. It was in rotation on my Sanyo walkman 24/7 (taped off the radio)!


OH NO! The Sanyo walkman! Yes, brings it all back!!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------

